# Trauma "survival to discharge" interview



## mariomike (3 Jun 2012)

Yesterday's shooting spree in the Eaton Centre reminded me of an interview broadcast last Wednesday with the deputy chief of operations for Toronto EMS.  

He discusses why the survival to discharge rate for blunt trauma in Toronto is the highest in North America, and second highest in North America for penetrating trauma:
http://www.cbc.ca/video/news/audioplayer.html?clipid=2240581735


----------

